# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Two weeks worth of Demovations

## Tarasa

Once upon a time, we had a 3 bedroom weatherboard and after a couple of kids we decided to make it a little bigger. We added a family room, master bed/ensuite/WIR, toilet and laundry along with new kitchen and landscaping. We put a lot of time and effort in (as owner builders) then wife decided we needed to move somewhere else  :Frown:   
Old house.     
So...we bought another house but it was not in fantastic nick. And we had a two week overlap between getting the keys and having to be out of our old place so..... 
Bathroom before  
During  
After   
Kitchen
Before

----------


## Tarasa

During   
After   
 Ensuite
 Before  
 During   
 After   
 So of course now the job is to paint everywhere that has been modified. And build myself a new man cave so I can hide when I'm not painting. 
 Enjoy.

----------


## joez

Great Work, now dont tell me you did all that in 2 weeks???  :Yikes2:

----------


## Tarasa

Not me on my own, 15 blokes on the first few days and 5 trucks worth of rubbish. Petered off to 2 or 3 near the end of the second week. I was busy scraping up cork tiles that were glued directly to the floorboards, removing wallpaper and sanding walls  :Mad:

----------


## JDub

Top work,  :2thumbsup:  about to do a similar job myself..... not in two weeks though! 
I hope to get a whole bunch of mates around to sort out the demo (of two bathrooms and a kitchen) in a weekend.... how many cubic metres of material do you think you removed? (trying to work out my skip requirements  :Eek: )

----------


## Moondog55

Going by my own experience you hire the biggest skip you can for the longest period of time

----------


## Black Cat

I'm exhausted just looking at all you achieved in that short period. And coordinating all those tradies must have taken some real skill!! Well done you!

----------


## Tarasa

JDub - 5 flat bed trucks worth of insides went and one at the end when the builders cleared out. I reckon about 12 cubic metres in total or therebouts. 
Black Cat - yeah, people everywhere and out buying paint, new front and rear doors, electrical upgrades (breakers, impress switches, power points etc)  
And the most fun part (NOT!) was removing about 40 sq metres of cork tiles that were laid directly onto the floorboards. Thump, thump, thump for an hour at a time and getting excited if the bar gets a run of 3 or 4 inches off in one go.

----------


## ibuildbenches

> And the most fun part (NOT!) was removing about 40 sq metres of cork tiles that were laid directly onto the floorboards. Thump, thump, thump for an hour at a time and getting excited if the bar gets a run of 3 or 4 inches off in one go.

  And as always the very first part comes off easy so you then decide to do the whole house! 
Thats why we invented Beer, especially for jobs like this!

----------


## Tarasa

Had some floor tiles put down...made a big difference. 
Kitchen before  
Kitchen during  
Kitchen after  
Laundry before  
Laundry after

----------

